# Odyssea



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Unless your tank is 35 inches deep, even the lower quality reflectors of odyssea lights will give you way too much light when you use 4 T5HO bulbs.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I have the 4 bulb 24" sitting on my 29G and I like it a lot. it's a single non-parabolic reflector behind all 4 bulbs so not too great there but it does well enough and you can play with bulb choices and light timing.

My ballasts are magnetic but run very cool(not even warm to the touch) an I haven't had a single issue with the fixture at all


----------



## tunerz (Sep 21, 2009)

I do have the odyssea 4 T5ho and I'm only using 2 bulb for my 40L tank. It's nice to have the 4 bulb in case you upgrade to a bigger tank


----------



## johnnygstacks (Apr 4, 2010)

Well its $59 for the double and $89 for the quadruple. I know that 4 is overkill, I think i'd rather go for that option and run 2-3 and not worry about a ballast going out. Just wish they had a better reflector, i'll think about my options a little more.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

over_stocked said:


> Unless your tank is 35 inches deep, even the lower quality reflectors of odyssea lights will give you way too much light when you use 4 T5HO bulbs.


even 2x t5ho are overkill if the tank is no more than 21" high from substrate (21" for t5ho with single reflector). 24"+ higher if they got good individual reflector.


----------



## kris66 (Jan 3, 2011)

my husband was doing some research on lighting fixtures, and he found reviews that some of the odyssea fixtures have caught fire.

Anyone had this experience or heard of it? I want to upgrade my lighting too, and Odyssea make one I like, but I don't want to risk it they do have a habit of this happening


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

kris66 said:


> my husband was doing some research on lighting fixtures, and he found reviews that some of the odyssea fixtures have caught fire.
> 
> Anyone had this experience or heard of it? I want to upgrade my lighting too, and Odyssea make one I like, but I don't want to risk it they do have a habit of this happening


This append once and everyone is talking about it... Also were the fixtures from years ago.
Marineland had exploding heaters...

I have the 4x 54w T5HO fixture on top of my 75G I run one bulb right now, but will use 3 bulbs in couple of months when I start with CO2.

The light fixture does not get hot anymore like the older ones did. The ballast stay cold too.

I would say, you can't go wrong with the fixture, its cheap and it works perfectly! I have mine for month or so and no problems at all!
The fixture even looks good!


----------



## Ramirezi (Feb 13, 2006)

> 4 bulb 48" fixture and will take the price down to $89 shipped.


My light quit yesterday and I need to upgrade or just get a different one. I have a 60 gal (24" tall) I think that one would work well for my tank, where did you find that deal?


----------



## johnnygstacks (Apr 4, 2010)

Ramirezi said:


> My light quit yesterday and I need to upgrade or just get a different one. I have a 60 gal (24" tall) I think that one would work well for my tank, where did you find that deal?


I forget which fish magazine it was in but the code is only good for the 4 bulb unit, the coupon code is afm48t5 and its only good til feb 15th 2011

oh yeah aquatraders.com


----------



## Ramirezi (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the coupon code.
I just ordered one and it saved me 10 buck and gave me free shipping. 

There has been a lot of mixed reviews on this company's lights but I don't have 4 or 500 bucks to buy another brand. This one will work just fine to grow algae I mean plants in my tank.


----------



## Ramirezi (Feb 13, 2006)

Well I received my odyssea lights last week.... not one of the bulbs that came with the fixture were clipped into the bulb holders. I sounded like a baby rattle before I opened the box. Two bulbs were broken out of the four and the reflector was scratched from the bulb and the plug end flopping around . I called customer service, I had to take photos and they will be sending a couple of new bulbs. The light is way cool with the blue LEDs for viewing after hours. I was only going to use two bulbs for the most part but I am looking forward to getting all the lights working.


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

Good to see they are working with you.

I bought a 4 bulb fixture a few years ago. I didn't like it because it buzzed and hummed loudly. It ran for 6 months and then went out. I called the company up and they sent me a new one free of charge. 

The new one was a newer model and was dead silent. I don't think i could make any complaints about it.


----------



## djscotty (Sep 14, 2010)

Anybody have a new coupon code or a place to find one? Thanks


----------



## Ramirezi (Feb 13, 2006)

in an earlier post johnnygstacks said that the code was only good until 2-15 but here is the web site that I got mine from maybe someone will come up with a new code for you.

http://www.aquatraders.com/default.asp


----------



## djscotty (Sep 14, 2010)

Ramirezi said:


> in an earlier post johnnygstacks said that the code was only good until 2-15 but here is the web site that I got mine from maybe someone will come up with a new code for you.
> 
> http://www.aquatraders.com/default.asp


Thanks, Free shipping would be nice. Hope to find a coupon


----------

